# اسماء شركات بترول ...هام



## علاء عادل (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى .
باللــــــــــــــــــــه عليكم . انا بطلب طلب هام بالنسبه لمستقبلى كله من يعر لا يبخل عليا ولو بمعلومه صغيره . لعلى وعسى ان تكون سبب ى دخوله الجنــــــــــــــه .

انا عايز اسماء ومواقع شركات بترول بتعمل ى مجال التخلص من التلوث الاشعاعى لمعدات البترول ( النورم ) .
اى شركه فى اى بلد بتعمل ى هذا المجال ..

شكرا ليكم


----------



## sara 3531 (9 مارس 2009)

ممكن اسماء شركات للتدريب لقسم كهرباء


----------



## احمدفتحى عباس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zidan55 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم تفضل هي شركات بترولية في الامارات واذ احتجت برسل لك كمان الجديد منها 
1 .

*Company Name:* Abu Dhabi Gen Maint & Petroleum Svcs Co (ADMASCO)
*Address:* P.O.Box No.7384, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6775000 
*Fax:* 02-6771099
*Email:* [email protected]




2 .

*Company Name:* Abu Dhabi Petroleum Co Ltd
*Address:* P.O.Box No.26696, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6274288 
*Fax:* 02-6268248
*Email:* [email protected]




3 .

*Company Name:* Al Raha Mech Eqpt & Petroleum Co
*Address:* P.O.Box No.47239, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-5553011 
*Fax:* 02-5553020
*Email:* [email protected]




4 .

*Company Name:* Arabian Gulf Petroleum Supply & Svcs
*Address:* P.O.Box No.3821, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6345075 
*Fax:* 02-6313178




5 .

*Company Name:* Crown Indl & Petroleum Est
*Address:* P.O.Box No.47744, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-5547147 
*Fax:* 02-5547170
*Email:* [email protected]




6 .

*Company Name:* Delta Intl Petroleum Svcs
*Address:* P.O.Box No.25725, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6348200 
*Fax:* 02-6347740
*Email:* [email protected]




7 .

*Company Name:* Emirates Western Petroleum Serv Co
*Address:* P.O.Box No.8107, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6725637 
*Fax:* 02-6781578
*Email:* [email protected]




8 .

*Company Name:* General Petroleum Svcs Est
*Address:* P.O.Box No.46711, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6418500 
*Fax:* 02-6411461
*Email:* [email protected]




9 .

*Company Name:* Gibca Petroleum Services
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2570, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6272326 
*Fax:* 02-6277227




10 .
*Marine Products, Accessories and *
*Company Name:* INTER OCEAN MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
*Contact Person:*MOHAMMED HAMAD AL MANSOORI 
*Address:* P.O.Box No.36886 , Abu Dhabi , UAE 
*Telephone: *6332424 / 6337779 
*Fax:* 6331552 
*Email:* [email protected] 
MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
11 .
*Marine Products, Accessories and *
*Company Name:* INTER PACIFIC MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
*Contact Person:*MOHAMMED HAMAD AL MANSOORI 
*Address:* P.O.Box No.36886 , Abu Dhabi , UAE 
*Telephone: *6332424 / 6337779 
*Fax:* 6331552 
*Email:* [email protected] 
MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 

​ 
DUBAI
1 .

*Company Name:* Al Qubaiba Petrol Filling Station
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2992, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3939178 




2 .

*Company Name:* China Petroleum Tech & Dev Corpn
*Address:* P.O.Box No.17298, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-8811367 
*Fax:* 04-8811369
*Email:* [email protected]




3 .

*Company Name:* Clock Tower Petrol Station & Car Wash
*Address:* P.O.Box No.4177, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2958399 




4 .

*Company Name:* Dubai Petroleum Company
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2222, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3432222 
*Fax:* 04-3012200




5 .

*Company Name:* EMARAT PETROL STATION
*Address:* P.O.Box No.1836, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2966051 
*Fax:* 04-2821595




6 .

*Company Name:* EMIRATES PETROLEUM PRODUCTS CO (EPPCO) LLC
*Address:* P.O.Box No.5589, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3372131 
*Fax:* 04-3375990




7 .

*Company Name:* Gulf Petroleum Trading Co LLC
*Address:* P.O.Box No.1751, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2242844 
*Fax:* 04-2276197
*Email:* [email protected]




8 .
*OIL COMPANIES, EQUIPMENTS AND SERVICES* 
*Company Name:* AL-Warqaa Group
*Contact Person:*Dr. M. Lashtaghani
*Address:* P.O.Box No.15768, Dubai, UAE 
*Fax:* 2661847
*Email:* [email protected]
Supplier of Petroleum Products & Off-spec products as heavy oils , Gas Oils & Fuel Oil as well as Base Oils in bulk.​


----------



## zidan55 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*شركات بترولية*

السلام عليكم تفضل هي شركات بترولية في الامارات واذ احتجت برسل لك كمان الجديد منها 
1 .​ 
*Company Name:* Abu Dhabi Gen Maint & Petroleum Svcs Co (ADMASCO)
*Address:* P.O.Box No.7384, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6775000 
*Fax:* 02-6771099
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



2 .​ 
*Company Name:* Abu Dhabi Petroleum Co Ltd
*Address:* P.O.Box No.26696, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6274288 
*Fax:* 02-6268248
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



3 .​ 
*Company Name:* Al Raha Mech Eqpt & Petroleum Co
*Address:* P.O.Box No.47239, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-5553011 
*Fax:* 02-5553020
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



4 .​ 
*Company Name:* Arabian Gulf Petroleum Supply & Svcs
*Address:* P.O.Box No.3821, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6345075 
*Fax:* 02-6313178​ 



5 .​ 
*Company Name:* Crown Indl & Petroleum Est
*Address:* P.O.Box No.47744, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-5547147 
*Fax:* 02-5547170
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



6 .​ 
*Company Name:* Delta Intl Petroleum Svcs
*Address:* P.O.Box No.25725, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6348200 
*Fax:* 02-6347740
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



7 .​ 
*Company Name:* Emirates Western Petroleum Serv Co
*Address:* P.O.Box No.8107, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6725637 
*Fax:* 02-6781578
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



8 .​ 
*Company Name:* General Petroleum Svcs Est
*Address:* P.O.Box No.46711, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6418500 
*Fax:* 02-6411461
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



9 .​ 
*Company Name:* Gibca Petroleum Services
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2570, Abu Dhabi, 
*Telephone: *02-6272326 
*Fax:* 02-6277227​ 



10 .
*Marine Products, Accessories and *
*Company Name:* INTER OCEAN MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
*Contact Person:*MOHAMMED HAMAD AL MANSOORI 
*Address:* P.O.Box No.36886 , Abu Dhabi , UAE 
*Telephone: *6332424 / 6337779 
*Fax:* 6331552 
*Email:* [email protected] 
MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
11 .
*Marine Products, Accessories and *
*Company Name:* INTER PACIFIC MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES 
*Contact Person:*MOHAMMED HAMAD AL MANSOORI 
*Address:* P.O.Box No.36886 , Abu Dhabi , UAE 
*Telephone: *6332424 / 6337779 
*Fax:* 6331552 
*Email:* [email protected] 
MARINE & PETROLEUM SERVICES ​ 



DUBAI
1 .​ 
*Company Name:* Al Qubaiba Petrol Filling Station
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2992, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3939178 ​ 



2 .​ 
*Company Name:* China Petroleum Tech & Dev Corpn
*Address:* P.O.Box No.17298, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-8811367 
*Fax:* 04-8811369
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



3 .​ 
*Company Name:* Clock Tower Petrol Station & Car Wash
*Address:* P.O.Box No.4177, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2958399 ​ 



4 .​ 
*Company Name:* Dubai Petroleum Company
*Address:* P.O.Box No.2222, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3432222 
*Fax:* 04-3012200​ 



5 .​ 
*Company Name:* EMARAT PETROL STATION
*Address:* P.O.Box No.1836, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2966051 
*Fax:* 04-2821595​ 



6 .​ 
*Company Name:* EMIRATES PETROLEUM PRODUCTS CO (EPPCO) LLC
*Address:* P.O.Box No.5589, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-3372131 
*Fax:* 04-3375990​ 



7 .​ 
*Company Name:* Gulf Petroleum Trading Co LLC
*Address:* P.O.Box No.1751, Dubai, 
*Telephone: *04-2242844 
*Fax:* 04-2276197
*Email:* [email protected]​ 



8 .
*OIL COMPANIES, EQUIPMENTS AND SERVICES*
*Company Name:* AL-Warqaa Group
*Contact Person:*Dr. M. Lashtaghani
*Address:* P.O.Box No.15768, Dubai, UAE 
*Fax:* 2661847
*Email:* [email protected]
Supplier of Petroleum Products & Off-spec products as heavy oils , Gas Oils & Fuel Oil as well as Base Oils in bulk.​


----------



## هانى2222 (1 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتو بدي أسماء شركات بترول عالمية 
وشكراً


----------

